# All things sweet! Girly, glam, 80s Halloween look



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 14, 2008)

A tutorial I did which can be used for any type of girly, sweet Halloween outfit (fairies, princesses, 80s divas etc) using HOT pink, bold cheeks and pretty gems :]







*Click here to see! (link to LJ)*


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

The dotted blush thing is always really awesome to me!  I would so attempt it if I didn't just know that my clumsy-**s would smear it trying to take off the net!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 3, 2008)

love the cheeks!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the colors! And your scarf just makes the pink pop even more!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love that blush! So 80s! Love it!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

this is so pretty! love the pink!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 3, 2008)

very pretty look


----------

